# Disney World Aug.3 to Aug.7



## TaraHawk (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi we are visiting relatives in Florida and would like to take a quick trip to Disney! We are flexible for any 2 or 3 night stay between Aug.3 and Aug.7. There will be 2 people ( 1 adult and 1 child). We prefer Sheraton, Marriott or  Hilton, but are open to other resorts. Thanks in advance, I know it is very last minute!


----------



## voyager1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a Grande Vista studio available for 3 nts. checking in on the 3rd or 4th.  If you prefer 2 nts. check-in is available for the 3rd thru the 5th. $100/nt. and I am a Marriott owner.


----------



## MRSwiggles (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a 1-bedroom unit at Wyndham Star Island (just outside Disney gates) available for 3-nights checking in Aug 5 and out on Aug 8 for $250, payment via Paypal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaraHawk (Aug 1, 2014)

*Rental found!*

Thanks Tuggers! I found a great rental for our last minute trip to Disney! Thanks everyone! :whoopie::whoopie:


----------

